# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  Premires questions sur le wiki du club

## Auteur

Questions :

Y a-t-il un dlai entre le moment o l'on rdige l'information et le moment o elle visible par les lecteurs ? Je pense  une relecture, des vrifications par des modrateurs ou des membres de la rdaction qui pourront valider (et donc diffuser) ou non l'article.

Ne craignez-vous pas le plagiat ? (des copier-coller de sujets qui sont justement sur d'autres Wiki)

Quels seraient (cf. les liens en bas de la page d'accueil) :
la _Politique de confidentialit_ ?le _ propos de WikiDeveloppez_ ?les _Avertissements_ ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Y a-t-il un dlai entre le moment o l'on rdige l'information et le moment o elle visible par les lecteurs ?


Non, c'est un wiki normal c'est immdiat




> Je pense  une relecture, des vrifications par des modrateurs ou des membres de la rdaction qui pourront valider (et donc diffuser) ou non l'article.


Ce processus existe pour les articles, pas pour le wiki. Avec le wiki les correcteurs peuvent corriger eux-mme directement en ligne, c'est le principe du wiki, avec ses avantages et inconvnients.

Le wiki n'est pas destin  remplacer le processus article, le kit articles et le processus articles existent toujours.

Le wiki permet une publication immdiate d'informations et la correction immdiate ou l'enrichissement du contenu existant, c'est ce qui diffre de notre processus actuel de publication et donc le complmente.




> Ne craignez-vous pas le plagiat ? (des copier-coller de sujets qui sont justement sur d'autres Wiki)


Il y  un avertissement trs visible sur le plagiat, il y a des risque de plagiat quelque soit le support a n'est pas propre au Wiki.

Pour le reste j'ai pas compris la question

----------


## Auteur

> Pour le reste j'ai pas compris la question


 ::aie:: 


En fait ce que je voulais savoir (par rapport aux liens qui sont en bas de la page d'accueil du wiki) :
- quelle serait la politique de confidentialit ? 
- quels seraient les avertissements ? 

Pour le moment, ces liens mnent sur des pages blanches.

----------

